# tattoo sketch



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 14, 2006)

i'm getting this next week
it will be part of my beauty themed sleeve

i've been sketching some ideas
i may add a little skull coming out like its pollen







this is what i haev already


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 14, 2006)

whats the meaning behind the tattoo u already have?


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jan 14, 2006)

well its a lipstick and i got because i'm a makeup artist,i'll be getting hair cutting shears and a razor too,since i also do hair


----------



## amandamakeup (Jan 14, 2006)

I wish I had the balls to tattoo lipstick on me! I love it!! i really want to get a tattoo to represent that im a makeup artist as well... but I have no idea what to do! 
I love the flower, its very very pretty!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 14, 2006)

i love the flower that will look amazing


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 15, 2006)

That is a fantastic flower, skulls coming out of it would be so frickin' fabulous.  I'm loving your tee btw.  You will show us more pics when it's beeen done won't you?


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 15, 2006)

I love that flower! It'll look really good with the other one


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

what kind of flower is that? is it an orchid? whatever it is it's really pretty - very nice sketch

the lipstick is pretty h0t too but what about the hearts? just pretty design? i kinda want a heart tattoo but i'll end up wanting 300 more after i get one lol


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 17, 2006)

im getting my boyfriends name tattooed on the back of my neck... im scared of the pain so i keep stalling it. by next month it should be done.


----------



## mishy1053 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ah, I really like that design.  I love your other tattoos as well


----------



## Chelly (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_im getting my boyfriends name tattooed on the back of my neck... im scared of the pain so i keep stalling it. by next month it should be done._

 

DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_DONT DO IT!!!_

 
i did last night!


----------

